# dtp tamper size 53mm 0r 54mm



## muffs (Apr 27, 2017)

I have noticed that some people are successfully using a 53mm tamper for the DTP, is this the best size for a 54mm basket that is supplied or should one consider a 54mm tamper up-grade. Also what is it about the supplied sage tamper that people do not like?


----------



## Holmes (Apr 21, 2017)

I read somewhere on here that a 54mm tamper did not fit so bought a 53mm Motta tamper and found it to be just fine. Never used the original so couldn't compare but the Motta feels very nice.


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

I have a 53mm Motta, too. Works well.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Yup 53mm motta here also


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

The Sage tamper is light and uncomfortable. When you get a heavier more comfortable tamper you will notice the difference straight away.


----------

